# Fort Mcmurray



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the going rate to hang and tape in fort Mcmurray? 
I know rent costs 3,500/month and a plate of breakfast is 15.00 and the average annual income is 90,000. I know drywall companies paying .40tape/.30hang there, and supplying accomodations, So what i'm really wanting to know is what they charge.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The rides over, oil is less than $ 50.00 a barrel, if it hasn't deflated the work there yet it will sooner than you can get there and get started.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Not nearly enough but roughly $5.9375 Sq. Ft. or $285.00 (U.S. Dollar) per 4by12 sheet. You won't make enough per square foot so make sure you charge extra for extra's...


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Where is fort Mcmurray. Sounds like my kind of place. Do they make gold there?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Fort Crack.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I think things are slow in oil land. My brother's a welder out there and practically has no work


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I think things are slow in oil land. My brother's a welder out there and practically has no work


From what I have heard, this is due to an increase in drilling royalty fees. Sounds like they are trying to prove a point to the government. I think you guys should see steady work up there, oil prices will go back up one day. Now is a good time for an oil company to invest in infrastructure. A lot of companies are dying for work, and will work at cut throat rates.


----------



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Not nearly enough but roughly $5.9375 Sq. Ft. or $285.00 (U.S. Dollar) per 4by12 sheet. You won't make enough per square foot so make sure you charge extra for extra's...


 ..HAHA, 285 a sheet, that'd be great, I could come to work every morning in a ferrari, or private helicopter... That could be the new visa commercial, If life were like that you wouldn't need visa.

I know oil land is slow, but thats good cause now there are actually a few open vacancies for apartments, compared to basically a bidding war a couple years ago. I see it as an open window to get in and wait, cause Oil prices will only go up.


----------



## CapitalDrywall (Dec 18, 2018)

IBEX Drywall said:


> Does anyone know the going rate to hang and tape in fort Mcmurray?
> I know rent costs 3,500/month and a plate of breakfast is 15.00 and the average annual income is 90,000. I know drywall companies paying .40tape/.30hang there, and supplying accomodations, So what i'm really wanting to know is what they charge.



Mr. IBEX, are you still on this forum? I would like to talk to you about another post of yours but I have not been able to message you.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

CapitalDrywall said:


> Mr. IBEX, are you still on this forum? I would like to talk to you about another post of yours but I have not been able to message you.


The last time he logged in was 8/29/15.


----------

